# Ultimate smash burger tool for griddle ! ! !



## dward51

I was browsing another forum and someone posted this video and was asking what smash burger tool that was.



That is one awesome looking smash burger tool.  I did a little online searching and figured out it is a Vollrath 50661 1.6 pound stainless steel "steak weight".   They have them on Amazon for $38.87, but the Webstrauant store has them for $29.99.  Webstrauant store also has a 2.5 pound model for $33.88.  I'm thinking that 2.5 pound model would be the ultimate smash burger tool.  All stainless with a red silicone high heat handle.  The one in the youtube video looks to be the 1.6 pound model and the handle is bend down a little more from use.  This one is NSF certified for food use where as all the modified cement trowels are not.

And yes, I just ordered a 2.5 pound model.  I ended up ordering it from Katom.com in Tennessee.  They had them for $33 and shipping was $7 less than Westraurantstore shipping (which was $20 - wow!).  $45.91 out the door to Georgia.

https://www.katom.com/175-50662.html

https://www.webstaurantstore.com/vo...-red-silicone-handle-9-x-4-3-4/92250662.html#


----------



## SmokinAl

That has to be the thinnest burger I have ever seen, but the finished sandwich looks awful good!
Just what I need is another kitchen gadget!
I'm going to need to get a bigger house!
Al


----------



## browneyesvictim

Hey... I 've got some concrete tools...


----------



## xray

SmokinAl said:


> That has to be the thinnest burger I have ever seen, but the finished sandwich looks awful good!
> Just what I need is another kitchen gadget!
> I'm going to need to get a bigger house!
> Al



Al, you could store that 3lb weight in the back of your Mustang....it will give you a little more traction in the snow ;)


----------



## zwiller

We prefer smash burgers over a big ole thick grilled ones.  Both are good but we prefer smashed.  Pretty cool tool but I have too many already.  A bacon press works (under $10) and a rolling pin to push your spatula down works too.  I find a griddle essential to success.  I also use this technique on bfast sausage too.


----------



## GaryHibbert

That's a nice tool but it would die of boreom at our place.  We like our burgers big enough that the jaw has to overcam to bite them.
Gary


----------



## gmc2003

A couple pieces of wax paper and a dinner plate get my burgers down to the correct thickness.

Chris


----------



## dward51

The ultimate smash burger tool is here!

It was here in 2 days.  Much faster than I expected.  This thing is massive.  I'm talking about thick and solid enough to use as a home defense weapon massive.  Clearly the one in the Youtube video is the 1.6 pound model as this one is much much thicker.  Stamped from a single piece of stainless steel and pretty impressive IMO.

Yes that is a standard United States Quarter next to the "weight".  I would estimate it is 3/16" thick. Clearly stamped as NSF for those who have concerns or may want to use it commercially with a griddle.







And compare the thickness of the quarter to the burger tool....







And my not so small finger


----------



## SonnyE

Looks cool, Dave!

I have a Lodge Meat press I use from time to time.
But never made any smash burgers.

I might have to try this some time.
Do NOT drop it on your foot. :eek:


----------



## Bonasa chaser

Kinda hard to cook it anyway other than well done using this method/tool!


----------



## zwiller

That's actually the point.  It's similar to that of bark on PP.  Maillard reaction at it's finest.  At first you're oh crap I am ruining this but then you eat it and you're like OMG!  To do this best it needs to be really hot and that might require some venting windows open etc indoors.  I like to do a few burgers first and then do the buns on a bit of the fat/tallow.  Searing bun is essential.  

Wicked looking tool.  Enjoy!


----------



## meatsweats86

Great find on the tool. Might have to add it to my arsenal. I've been using the Lodge Bacon press for my smash burgers. Same width, just not as long. I put parchment paper underneath so avoid sticking and easy clean up. 

I use to grill burgers until I tried making smash burgers in the house on my cast iron. Family loved them, but wife said to much smoke. So to solve that issue I bought the 36" Blackstone griddle I use in the garage. Friends and family request these burgers when they come over. Better than any restaurant burger and I save $40 each time.  

If you haven't tried one, do it now. The video below is how I got started. The sauce is perfect too!


----------



## SonnyE

OK, here I go again experimenting on my dog.
He loves his Hamburger! But I just make it plain for him and chop it up as it is cooking.
But hey, maybe he would like it smash burger style?
Good way to practice anyway. :rolleyes:

I got out my Lodge CI #10SK pan and press to try smashing burgers.
Since my patties are 1/4 pounder's, I can split and ball the patties into 2 ounce'ers.

How hot should the surface be? Skittering water hot?
I have to improvise, it's either the 12" CI pan, or the CI griddle. No flattop here.

Halp! o_O


----------



## Bearcarver

Hmmm, Maybe our antique Iron???


----------



## meatsweats86

SonnyE said:


> OK, here I go again experimenting on my dog.
> He loves his Hamburger! But I just make it plain for him and chop it up as it is cooking.
> But hey, maybe he would like it smash burger style?
> Good way to practice anyway. :rolleyes:
> 
> I got out my Lodge CI #10SK pan and press to try smashing burgers.
> Since my patties are 1/4 pounder's, I can split and ball the patties into 2 ounce'ers.
> 
> How hot should the surface be? Skittering water hot?
> I have to improvise, it's either the 12" CI pan, or the CI griddle. No flattop here.
> 
> Halp! o_O



I would say medium to high heat. You definitely want water to "skitter". I usually test out a small piece to make sure it's hot enough. You want a good crust on the burger and make sure it's 8/20.

Also make sure you've got a good metal spatula. You're going to have to push/scrape pretty hard to make sure you get the meat off the pan.  I use 2oz patties and 1 piece of cheese. You'll be in heaven!


----------



## SonnyE

meatsweats86 said:


> I would say medium to high heat. You definitely want water to "skitter". I usually test out a small piece to make sure it's hot enough. You want a good crust on the burger and make sure it's 8/20.
> 
> Also make sure you've got a good metal spatula. You're going to have to push/scrape pretty hard to make sure you get the meat off the pan.  I use 2oz patties and 1 piece of cheese. You'll be in heaven!



Thanks! Yeah, yesterdays maiden voyage left a lot to be desired. :rolleyes:
First, I was in the Skitter Zone for heat, at a medium heat level. But wow did it stick! So probably too hot, I reckon.
80/20 is what I bought last time around. I didn't know how much I missed the flavor in the lean beef we'd been using.
But it stuck something awful, even though I had sprayed some Canola Oil on and the pan is cured, I believe re-curing it is on order. :( Cast Iron retaliates is left alone to long.
I definitely need a good metal spatula.
Seems like every new job requires a new tool. :p;)
But I do have an under-used BBQ spatula (Heavy, Weber) I should try. Even though it isn't really a flattop spatula.

My wife saw my big CI pan, which had been stored away, and immediately thought of a recipe she'd seen where a stove top meal was transferred to the oven. She said, "That pan could go from the stove into the oven couldn't it?"
"Yeah, of course. No plastic handle."
Funny, she was P.O'd. when I was buying my CI cookware. Too heavy she said. o_O

I specifically got that pan because the lid for the Dutch oven fits it. I'm a sneaky old codger. ;)


----------



## Binford 6100

Yep, me and my wife recently discovered that we prefer the smash Burger. After years of thick medium rare burgers, we won't be going back!


----------



## SonnyE

SonnyE said:


> Thanks! Yeah, yesterdays maiden voyage left a lot to be desired. :rolleyes:
> First, I was in the Skitter Zone for heat, at a medium heat level. But wow did it stick! So probably too hot, I reckon.
> 80/20 is what I bought last time around. I didn't know how much I missed the flavor in the lean beef we'd been using.
> But it stuck something awful, even though I had sprayed some Canola Oil on and the pan is cured, I believe re-curing it is on order. :( Cast Iron retaliates is left alone to long.
> I definitely need a good metal spatula.
> Seems like every new job requires a new tool. :p;)
> But I do have an under-used BBQ spatula (Heavy, Weber) I should try. Even though it isn't really a flattop spatula.
> 
> My wife saw my big CI pan, which had been stored away, and immediately thought of a recipe she'd seen where a stove top meal was transferred to the oven. She said, "That pan could go from the stove into the oven couldn't it?"
> "Yeah, of course. No plastic handle."
> Funny, she was P.O'd. when I was buying my CI cookware. Too heavy she said. o_O
> 
> I specifically got that pan because the lid for the Dutch oven fits it. I'm a sneaky old codger. ;)



Errors of my ways...:rolleyes:
Just wanted to report back things I've learned about my Cast Iron...
I reworked it and used my die grinder to slick up the bottom and side a bit, but still left toe-holds for the seasoning.
Cleaned well with hot soapy water and a scrubby sponge, and _spent days_ re-seasoning my CI. It continues to get seasoning as I fry hamburger for the dog in it.

Cleaned with hot water (ONLY!). Dried gently, heated, oiled, allowed to cool.

It's important to always heat it before wiping a film of oil on. *Film* of oil being the key noteworthy point. I have a nice lint free cloth that is oiled lightly with EVOO (Extra Virgin Olive Oil) in a quart size ziploc bag I use. It bearly makes a discernible shine to the surface. Flax Seed Oil is on my target list to get. Just the caplets from the vitamin isle. One of them opened, the oil wiped on the CI, will season and keep it seasoned.
My error was to put heavy coating on, of any old oil, and it made my iron sticky. Not no more I don't!;)

No metal in my Cast Iron! Metal can damage the seasoning on the CI surface. o_O
I'm using one of the bamboo spatula's in the wife's counter-top utensil holder. I would imagine a Spurtle may be the ideal. But hey, with a little thought, and some sand paper, I think I did pretty good with one of the good old bamboo spatulas, even if I do say so myself.















I treated it with a good wipe of EVOO, and I expect when flippin a burger this afternoon things will be much improved. My home-groan Spurtle is ready to slip that slick burger right up to flippin posture. :)
The background is my re-seasoned Lodge Pro Griddle.

Oh, the angle of my spatula is the same as when i use it in my big-ol frying pan.
Or about 15° up from horizontal. with a slight 20° chisle leading edge.
I chose the angle mimicking actual use of the spatula like I was at the frying pan. Just some hand sanding to tune it up to my use.


----------



## Binford 6100

just happened upon a smash burger tool this weekend, i couldn't spend 30+ bucks on one. but i found a cast iron one with wooden handle at cost plus world market for like 10 bucks


----------



## meatsweats86

Binford 6100 said:


> just happened upon a smash burger tool this weekend, i couldn't spend 30+ bucks on one. but i found a cast iron one with wooden handle at cost plus world market for like 10 bucks


Do you recall what the name of it was to look it up online? Also, is the bottom smooth or does it have ridges?


----------



## Binford 6100

meatsweats86 said:


> Do you recall what the name of it was to look it up online? Also, is the bottom smooth or does it have ridges?




It's their own brand. It has ridges on the bottom, I found some pics on their website.
the website shows 12.99. 
mine was on sale.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Cool toy. A bit pricey but would be fun to have. Just a note from a guy that cooked on unseasoned aluminum pans for years...If the meat sticks, you are trying to turn it too soon. Well seasoned cast iron is more forgiving but, with meat, any pan is non-stick once it's uniformly seared...JJ


----------



## zwiller

Chef I gotta ask.  I am basically destroying my SS pans when searing.  Totally charred and burned grease.  Not trying to keep them pretty but just don't want so much crud that I have to clean them as much.  Carbon steel better for hot sears?  Not into CI.


----------



## MeatSkull

I was thinking a smaller pan, got's lot of them.


----------



## meatsweats86

I was bored at work and did some research. Turns out Smashburger has a patent on their smashing tool. Basically anything with a handle and sides on it to form the meat or smash it to a certain thickness is covered under their patent. Williams Sonoma used to sell a cast iron Smash N Sear tool, but it's no longer available. I am guessing it was patent infringement. I did find 2 people that sell a device for smashing burgers with sides and they wants big $$ for them. 

Here is the link to the Smashburger patent. Looks like they covered every angle so nobody can duplicate and sell these. 
https://patents.google.com/patent/US20130280397?oq=smashburger


This guys uses stainless and welds the sides pieces to the main plates. He wants $100 per unit plus $25 for shipping. Nice unit just like they use at Smashburger, but wait to rich for my blood. I'm guessing if he actually tried to market this, Smashburger would shut him down quickly.


----------



## chef jimmyj

zwiller said:


> Chef I gotta ask.  I am basically destroying my SS pans when searing.  Totally charred and burned grease.  Not trying to keep them pretty but just don't want so much crud that I have to clean them as much.  Carbon steel better for hot sears?  Not into CI.



SS has to be screaming hot before adding a fat with high smoke point. There are few better choices than Black Steel pans. They season like CI but get hot much faster. They work for sautéing or searing, all the time nonstick. They do eventually warp from all the intense heating but that does not effect performance. Lodge makes some nice ones and restaurant supply stores are a good source.NO SOAP EVER!...JJ


----------



## zwiller

Thanks Chef.  Just confirming the black steel is the way to go.  Not sure if I am reading your post right.  I am thinking this: 
Also, with black steel does handle get hot as pan like CI?


----------



## okie362

I use a lot of cast iron but I also use these:


I love them and they handle like cast iron without the weight or heat retention.


----------



## chef jimmyj

zwiller said:


> Thanks Chef.  Just confirming the black steel is the way to go.  Not sure if I am reading your post right.  I am thinking this:
> Also, with black steel does handle get hot as pan like CI?



That's the type. They are carbon steel and will rust if not seasoned well. They get black as CI with use, hence my habit of calling them Black Steel from the restaurant days. Easier to tell the dishwasher what you needed.☺
The handles warm up eventually but with short stir fries, eggs or browning meat followed by a quick pan sauce, there is no issue...Unless you got GIRLY HANDS!...JJ


----------



## nanuk

JJ, good info you gave.

I used to watch cooking shows a lot

one thing they always said was, hot pan, cold oil, no stick.


----------



## Burgertime

meatsweats86 said:


> I was bored at work and did some research. Turns out Smashburger has a patent on their smashing tool. Basically anything with a handle and sides on it to form the meat or smash it to a certain thickness is covered under their patent. Williams Sonoma used to sell a cast iron Smash N Sear tool, but it's no longer available. I am guessing it was patent infringement. I did find 2 people that sell a device for smashing burgers with sides and they wants big $$ for them.
> 
> Here is the link to the Smashburger patent. Looks like they covered every angle so nobody can duplicate and sell these.
> https://patents.google.com/patent/US20130280397?oq=smashburger
> 
> 
> This guys uses stainless and welds the sides pieces to the main plates. He wants $100 per unit plus $25 for shipping. Nice unit just like they use at Smashburger, but wait to rich for my blood. I'm guessing if he actually tried to market this, Smashburger would shut him down quickly.
> View attachment 373822




I found (and joined!) this forum because of your post, so thank you! I have been trying to track down the Williams Sonoma Smash n Sear for awhile now and came to the same patent conclusion. I also found those expensive copies of the Smash Burger tool and, well those are too rich for my blood. 

I have been looking at alternatives, like small, CI dutch oven lids. I am also going to ask a local welder what he would charge.


----------



## meatsweats86

Burgertime said:


> I found (and joined!) this forum because of your post, so thank you! I have been trying to track down the Williams Sonoma Smash n Sear for awhile now and came to the same patent conclusion. I also found those expensive copies of the Smash Burger tool and, well those are too rich for my blood.
> 
> I have been looking at alternatives, like small, CI dutch oven lids. I am also going to ask a local welder what he would charge.


Glad to hear my research of burger tools has come in useful! Right now I use the rectangular lodge bacon press with parchment paper under neath. I do 2-3 oz patties and it works out pretty well. I am always searching for something better! I did find one more tool for around $45 with shipping. Good Ballistic Smasher and search the first site. Still a spendy one though. Probably cheaper than asking a local welder to fabricate something for you.


----------



## chef jimmyj

My issue with making these tasty burgers is, I have to make 12 at a time for my crew. I would need a Blackstone in the kitchen to get the job done...JJ


----------



## Binford 6100

I am a welder, I could make that, I don't think I would need 100 bucks for it either, how many people would be interested in one of those?


----------



## chef jimmyj

I would be interested. Can't have enough kitchen toys...JJ


----------



## johnmeyer

I wonder if you could just use a tortilla press? You'd then have a tool that could be used for more than one thing. (From the description in that link: "Great for tortillas, patacones, tostones, empanadas, arepas, dumplings, mini pie shells, patacon pisao, & more")


----------



## dward51

Recently I've found another use for my 2 1/2 pound "steak weight" (aka/burger smasher).  It also works great when toasting sandwich wraps in some light garlic butter.  I've been doing the lower carb thing and the spinach and herb ones from Sam's Club are pretty dang good.


----------



## forktender

I love a big'ol fat burger cook med rare, but once we had smash burges I don't think I have cooked them any other way but smashed.
I like to add paper thin onions and cook them into the burgers.
I cook them on my weber gas grill and a cast iron griddle and use a S.S. bacon press to do the smashing is works out great.
The press I have has a handle on the top for easy handling when smashing. If your finding that your bugers are sticking squirt a little veg oil on to your griddle before the meat goes down.
Thanks for the reminder I need to make these one night this week for sure......yum!!!


----------



## meatsweats86

Binford 6100 said:


> I am a welder, I could make that, I don't think I would need 100 bucks for it either, how many people would be interested in one of those?


I'd be interested depending on the price. The only issue is everybody probably has a different thought on the diameter and height of the side wall.  I found this press on ebay thinking I could use it for a smasher. It's only 3.75" diameter and about 3/8" deep. If it was about a 1" larger diameter I think it would been perfect. I am going to try it out with 2.5 oz patties and see how well it does and report back.


----------



## meatsweats86

johnmeyer said:


> I wonder if you could just use a tortilla press? You'd then have a tool that could be used for more than one thing. (From the description in that link: "Great for tortillas, patacones, tostones, empanadas, arepas, dumplings, mini pie shells, patacon pisao, & more")


Tortilla press would no doubt give you a flat burger, but the point of the smash burger is to throw a ball of meat on the hot griddle and then smash it down so it forms a nice crust. Placing an already flat burger will still be tasty, but i don't think you will get the desired crust.


----------



## chef jimmyj

I have never had a smash burger. How thick are they after pressing. I was envisioning 1/4", a McD's original burger...JJ


----------



## Binford 6100

As far as making them it would come down to what I can get food grade stainless steel for. I could custom make them to everyone's desires. That's of no more time for me.
But with Trump's tariffs the cost of food grade stainless might be sky high right now. Idk. But it would basically be the cost of materials plus a small charge of welding. Off the top of my head I was thinking 25 bucks labor plus material.


----------



## meatsweats86

chef jimmyj said:


> I have never had a smash burger. How thick are they after pressing. I was envisioning 1/4", a McD's original burger...JJ


Chef Jimmy, I started off using using a cast iron pan,  the bottom of a small soup pot with parchment paper to smash the burger, a metal spatula with sharp edge and  8/20 beef. I use 2.5oz patties and get them as thin as I can. Make sure the pan is HOT and you press down hard when scraping the burger. They take about 1 minute to make so you could do them in batches if needed. 

I now have a 36" blackstone and lodge bacon press I use. I follow this video to a T when I make mine including the sauce and everybody tells me they are better than any restaurant. I no longer order burgers when I go out.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Ok, they are very thin. I did the math, I would need 16-2oz burgers to feed my family. The sides of my CI griddle would not contain the fat so I need an alternative. Lodge makes rectangular carbon steel pans with 1" sides. Two of these would get the job done. If they hold the heat well enough to get a good sear...JJ


----------



## zwiller

Never had them but I think the SB restaurant burgers are actually much thicker than the video hence the need for a tool.  I think IHOP is now doing them this way too.  I heard the Smash guys running their griddle upwards to 600F and that's gonna make a bigger impact on the flavor than using a pressing tool.  That said, I am slowly perfecting a slider recipe and am damn close.  We like those even more than SB or big pub style burgers.  Yes, we are trash...  LOL


----------



## johnmeyer

meatsweats86 said:


> Tortilla press would no doubt give you a flat burger, but the point of the smash burger is to throw a ball of meat on the hot griddle and then smash it down so it forms a nice crust. Placing an already flat burger will still be tasty, but i don't think you will get the desired crust.


I never even heard of (nor have I ever seen) a "smash burger" before this thread. Therefore I didn't realize that you needed to smash it while it was on the griddle.

I'd still like an excuse to get a tortilla press.


----------



## 30" Jim

Ever been to a Steak N Shake?
They use a spatula pressed down with a heavy duty 2 pronged fork to smash the burgers and a wooden plank to hold the buns down on the griddle.


----------



## dward51

I've tried the burger turner spatula and other tool pressing method.  The "steak weight" is so much easier.  There is absolutely no bend in the handle of the heavy 2 1/2 pound model and the re-curve over the smashing surface let's you get a good press on the burger balls on the griddle.  There is something to be said for smash tool thickness. No comparison to the pressed spatula method IMO.


----------



## nanuk

dward51 said:


> ...There is something to be said for smash tool thickness....



Go BIG or go home!!!

I can see having a place to set it so the tool stays HOT as well being a huge advantage, as once that monster heats up, it will cook from the top as well.

I can't see the videos, but do you flip those smash burgers? or just cook from one side?


----------



## bertjo44

I find a small cast iron skillet works fine.


----------



## Bummed

Not sure if I'm allowed a link but I have "Lodge LFIP3 Lodge Flat Iron Grill Press", $13.22 at Walmart and Amazon and works great!


----------



## johnmeyer

Bummed said:


> Not sure if I'm allowed a link but I have "Lodge LFIP3 Lodge Flat Iron Grill Press", $13.22 at Walmart and Amazon and works great!


I have one of those and I would think it would be perfect. I use it to make paninis, and it does a great job of "smashing down" the sandwich.


----------



## meatsweats86

nanuk said:


> Go BIG or go home!!!
> 
> I can see having a place to set it so the tool stays HOT as well being a huge advantage, as once that monster heats up, it will cook from the top as well.
> 
> I can't see the videos, but do you flip those smash burgers? or just cook from one side?



You don't want the tool to be hot or it might stick to the burger. I use parchment paper under my tool. Once you smash it, the top will start to turn brown and greasy. As this point scrape the bottom with a metal spatula so you get the crust of the meat and flip it over. The burger is fully cooked. I add cheese right away and place the other patty on top. 

Google "Binging with Babish cooks the perfect Smashed Burger" and you'll see how it's done.


----------



## Burgertime

Just wanted to update this thread with a smasher I just got in: 
I'll be trying it out this weekend, but it looks awesome and is well built. The only problem is that its a little bigger than I would prefer. Most burger parchment rounds are around 4.5" and this press is 6.4".


----------



## browneyesvictim

Hmmm... I don't think that's an issue. First I would say it depends on how much meat you start with and then wheather you press until it bottoms out. You are in control of that. Me personally I would rather start with a wider patty that will shrink and still be slightly wider than the bun. The patty papers I get from Lisa are 5-1/2". But you can always just use a piece of parchment paper off the roll.


----------



## Burgertime

browneyesvictim said:


> Hmmm... I don't think that's an issue. First I would say it depends on how much meat you start with and then wheather you press until it bottoms out. You are in control of that. Me personally I would rather start with a wider patty that will shrink and still be slightly wider than the bun. The patty papers I get from Lisa are 5-1/2.



Yeah, I see what you mean, but for me personally I don't have a dedicated griddle. I use a 12" cast iron skillet, so I'm thinking about how many burgers I can do at once. I should be able to press the first patty, then scotch it over and press the 2nd. I'll be on the lookout for a gas griddle on clearance this year.

I found some 7" parchment circles on amazon I might try.


----------



## browneyesvictim

Cast Iron is king for sure. Before I got the Blackstone, I was using a cheap electric non-stick Presto griddle when I needed to make multiple patties. That was just more practical than using the cast iron pan. It worked great and I didn't even "smash" them on the grill.

Take a look at the bottom of your dinner serving plates. Most of them have a raised rim around the bottom rather than sitting flat. The diameter and height of this rim will vary by manufacturer. Place a piece of parchment down on your counter, then place your meat ball in the center, followed by another piece of parchment. Press the down using the plate bottom just as you would the smash burger tool. Now you have a perfectly formed patty between two sheets of parchment paper ready for use or freezing for later. This is much faster and less fuss than using any other kind of patty press... short of smashing it on the grill of course. When you place your patty on the grill or cast Iron pan, take off one sheet of parchment and in one fluid movement SMACK it top side down on to the surface with a splat! Remove the second parchment immediately or leave it on there for a bit to let it steam if you like, of if the paper is stuck. You can get 2 or 3 patties to fit in a 12" cast iron pan depending on how wide your patties are. This "smack-down" method works just as good as the "smash" down method from my experience.


----------



## BigW.

I've only made them once but agree, they are terrific.  There are several you tube videos with success and failures.  I think the key is med size meatball, throw on hot grill, then smash.  Keep pressure on the burger for 1-2 minutes to get crust.  then scrape off, flip add cheese.  They are thin so it does not take long to cook.


----------



## Burgertime

Good to see all the reply's here!

I'm curious how everyone seasons their smash burgers and what type of meat they use? 

I usually use 80/20 and seasoning is usually very minimal. Sometimes just some garlic flavored sea salt and a little butter at the end or sometimes I'll use Back of the Yard season from The Spice House (its a little strong on the pepper).


----------



## gmc2003

This would be my choice.


----------



## jcam222

GaryHibbert said:


> That's a nice tool but it would die of boreom at our place.  We like our burgers big enough that the jaw has to overcam to bite them.
> Gary


I like big ole thick grilled burgers but also love the crispy crust on a smash burger on my griddle. The happy medium is to just make yourself a triple or quadruple smash burger :)


----------

